# Ibanez Plans for RGA7 Neck-thru....



## ledzep4eva (May 6, 2008)

Straight from the horse's mouth:




Tak Hosono said:


> Hi guys! I submitted a sample RGA 7 string guitar ( looked like neck-through version of RGA 321 ) in Hoshino gakki's March guitar meeting. Everyone liked the sample guitar but Hoshino gakki was not committed to run the guitar as production model yet. I'm going to Japan and Indonesia in Jun to attend another guitar meeting so may be I can find out the status by then.
> Love you all. Tak Hosono




*Tak Hosono is head of the Ibanez Custom Shop, I believe.​


----------



## Mr. S (May 6, 2008)

good god if they dont put a trem on this


----------



## Stitch (May 6, 2008)

FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKME

I won't be able to sleep for a week.


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (May 6, 2008)

haha, even if they come out with one, im just gonna have to sit here and drool over it, i know its gonna be hella pricey.


----------



## Kotex (May 6, 2008)

Sweet. No trem!


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 6, 2008)

I don't care, once the dean and the moser go I'm in, trem or no trem


----------



## Stitch (May 6, 2008)

Don't care. Neck-thru w/Gibraltar Plus?

I'm fucking there.


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 6, 2008)

They could put fucking hello kitty control knobs and inlays on it, I'd still hit one


----------



## Drew (May 6, 2008)

RGA321's mahogany, right? Or is it ash? 

I'm kind of in the market for a fixed bridge Ibby 7 with a mahogany body...


----------



## Stitch (May 6, 2008)

Mahogany.


----------



## Stitch (May 6, 2008)

RGA321:







So Tak showed Hoshino Gakki a neckthru version of something very similar to that.


----------



## ibznorange (May 6, 2008)

Christ in a toboggan!
WANT

wait with the gibralter plus??
thats the RGA bridge right?
zomg
most comfortable fixed bridge ever


----------



## MattyCakes (May 6, 2008)

god damn neck thru, cmon what the fuck point of having sick maple top on it without a bolt on


----------



## ledzep4eva (May 6, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Don't care. Neck-thru w/Gibraltar Plus?
> 
> I'm fucking there.



*drools*


----------



## Edroz (May 6, 2008)

eh, no interest. Agile already beat Ibanez to the RGA thing


----------



## HighGain510 (May 6, 2008)

Depending on whether or not this takes 3 years to come to fruition I might be interested in that if they keep the quality as high as they did on the Xiphos 7.  At least he suggested it.


----------



## Drew (May 6, 2008)

Bloody hell, I'm in.  

MattyCakes, forgive my ignorance, but what does a neck thru/bolt on have to do with a figured top?


----------



## Drew (May 6, 2008)

Edroz said:


> eh, no interest. Agile already beat Ibanez to the RGA thing



Agile fanboy.


----------



## XEN (May 6, 2008)

Drew said:


> Bloody hell, I'm in.
> 
> MattyCakes, forgive my ignorance, but what does a neck thru/bolt on have to do with a figured top?


Yeah


----------



## yevetz (May 6, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Mahogany.



with maple top 

but still I want 8


----------



## Edroz (May 6, 2008)

Drew said:


> Agile fanboy.



damn straight 



when a guitar company uses ALL of your exact specs (Septor 7 "27) for a production model 7 string, you hold a certain loyalty to that company


----------



## noodles (May 6, 2008)

So, Ibanez has let Schecter own the large scale, production, non bolt-on 7-string market for how long now? And they're just _considering_ this? Something tells me it's going to have shitty pickups and cost more than a Hellraiser.


----------



## ledzep4eva (May 6, 2008)

Stitch said:


> So Tak showed Hoshino Gakki a neckthru version of something very similar to that.



Yup.

Which consequently means that somewhere, there is the LACS prototype, which is SO going to be safely under my bed before the next decade's up.

Tak is a fucking legend.

They just said they'd quite like one on Jemsite, and he goes away, produces a prototype and presents it to Ibanez.


----------



## ibznorange (May 6, 2008)

ledzep4eva said:


> Stitch said:
> 
> 
> > So Tak showed Hoshino Gakki a *neckthru* version of something very similar to that.
> ...



Yeah he said that 

Fucking ibanez, go drink some schecter baby blood


----------



## ledzep4eva (May 6, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Yeah he said that
> :


----------



## Abhorred (May 6, 2008)

Drew said:


> RGA321's mahogany, right? Or is it ash?
> 
> I'm kind of in the market for a fixed bridge Ibby 7 with a mahogany body...



<announcer_voice>

A tasteful, distinguished, discerning player such as yourself demands the Xiphos 7.

The Xiphos 7; with edges that pointy, even polos and the clean channel brutal. 

</announcer_voice>


----------



## ibznorange (May 6, 2008)

Is it bad that only 60% of my excitement for this comes from the guitar, and 40% of it comes from the fact that it means you can get a gibralter+ 7??


----------



## ohio_eric (May 6, 2008)

noodles said:


> So, Ibanez has let Schecter own the large scale, production, non bolt-on 7-string market for how long now? And they're just _considering_ this? Something tells me it's going to have shitty pickups and cost more than a Hellraiser.


----------



## Codyyy (May 6, 2008)

I would just like to point out...


That was MY thread 

A Prestige 7 String RGA - Jemsite

You can all just thank me now


----------



## astrocreep (May 6, 2008)

I swear he accidently posted it  here  on purpose...

well that was a thread subscription from jemsite that got me 20 seconds of intense excitement followed by a lot of disappointment...


----------



## zimbloth (May 6, 2008)

I hope it's Indonesian. Never thought I'd say that, but the Xiphos 7 is so fucking awesome and the price was right (and IMO plays better than the 1527). If it's a $1799.99 mediocre MIJ model then screw that.


----------



## Desecrated (May 6, 2008)

noodles said:


> So, Ibanez has let Schecter own the large scale, production, non bolt-on 7-string market for how long now? And they're just _considering_ this? Something tells me it's going to have shitty pickups and cost more than a Hellraiser.



+1


----------



## MattyCakes (May 6, 2008)

Drew said:


> Bloody hell, I'm in.
> 
> MattyCakes, forgive my ignorance, but what does a neck thru/bolt on have to do with a figured top?



no nothing besides my personal preferences i guess really. i tend to think that a maple top brings out a really great snappy quality when paired with a bolton. i generally think of neckthrus as the pickups getting the tone of the neck block instead of a whole body.


----------



## technomancer (May 6, 2008)

Wow, so everyone is excited because of an announcement saying Ibanez isn't producing a guitar 

An Ibanez RGA would be cool... but I really don't need another neck through fixed bridge seven string 

So anybody want to bet Ibanez releases this before my Chris Woods body is finished


----------



## Se7enMeister (May 6, 2008)

Stitch said:


> RGA321:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Se7enmeister just had an orgasm


----------



## auxioluck (May 6, 2008)

My prayers have been answered!!!!! AHHHHHH!!!

Dude...I think I'm actually gonna cry. I will start saving now. Fuck debt!


----------



## Anthony (May 6, 2008)

THERE IS A GOD


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 6, 2008)

Unless it's that exact godly shade of blue I'm not interested.


----------



## Anthony (May 6, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Unless it's that exact godly shade of blue I'm not interested.



I don't care what color it is, that godly shade of blue is on my lap right now


----------



## HaGGuS (May 6, 2008)

Ohhhh .. ibanez are too slow.. lol
Many other companies are producing custom neck throughs at prices that are reasonable.. 
KxK springs to mind.. 
Id rather get a custom for a few hundred extra..
If the xpt707,s pricing is anything to go by..
They would charge about at least 1600 .. if not more.
foook that ... 
I swear ibanez take usa prices.. then double them for Australia..
And now our dollar is nearly on par with the greenback..
I cannot understand why ibanez continue to sting aussie players with massive prices.. 
Its there loss..


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2008)

I'll stick with getting my custom Agile, thanks anyway.


----------



## yevetz (May 6, 2008)

Anthony said:


> THERE IS A GOD





"God Is Listening To Slayer"


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (May 6, 2008)

ledzep4eva said:


> Straight from the horse's mouth:


i knew as soon as i started making my own RGA7 they would start coming out with one.  i'm still a ways away, so even as slow as Ibanez is, they could still beat me to it. either way, it'll be an awesome axe.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 6, 2008)

I kind of had something like this in mind designing my first KxK, but with a trem of course. I would have been interested if it had a trem.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 6, 2008)

i would buy the RGA 7 in a heart beat if it happened, a neck thru too pure boner action right there, i'd JJ that thing all night, maybe even spoon with it.

but really a neck thru RGA 7 with a gibralter bridge would be sick

my only idea would be to keep it a normal headstock instead of reverse and us the gibralter 3 bridge with string thru body


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 6, 2008)

RGA 7


----------



## playstopause (May 6, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Wow, so everyone is excited because of an announcement saying Ibanez isn't producing a guitar



 I don't get it. I'll believe it when i'll see it.



Rick said:


> I'll stick with getting my custom Agile, thanks anyway.



Same here.


----------



## Coobanez (May 6, 2008)

I saw this on Jemsite a week ago, and I am SO in on getting one if they follow through with it. I'm hopin on an adequate price though because he said it most likely won't be MIJ.


----------



## sparky51077 (May 6, 2008)

Thats cool that this might happen. Neck-thru would rock if its not to expensive.

I wanted one so bad that I built my own awhile back.


----------



## Azathoth43 (May 6, 2008)

Stop toying with my emotions.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 6, 2008)

sparky51077 said:


> Thats cool that this might happen. Neck-thru would rock if its not to expensive.
> 
> I wanted one so bad that I built my own awhile back.



MAKE ME ONE, PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAASE


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 6, 2008)

I'd get one. I love Ibanez. I love the RGAs. I love 7 strings. I love fixed bridges. Put that all together and it's pure win! 

I'm hoping for a reverse headstock and good upper fret access. The normal RGAs sort of seemed to lack that.

...nonpainted neck would be sexy too. But that's just me being picky as to what I'd like personally.


----------



## Shawn (May 7, 2008)

That's awesome.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 7, 2008)

Wow, an Ibanez I might actually want, with a carved top, mahogany body, and neck-thru?

Oh wait, the skinny neck will still bend in a good breeze and cause intense hand cramping.

And I bet it'll cost more than a Loomis. And possibly never even actually exist.


----------



## yevetz (May 7, 2008)

sparky51077 said:


> Thats cool that this might happen. Neck-thru would rock if its not to expensive.
> 
> I wanted one so bad that I built my own awhile back.


----------



## Stitch (May 7, 2008)

TemjinStrife said:


> Wow, an Ibanez I might actually want, with a carved top, mahogany body, and neck-thru?



Maybe.



TemjinStrife said:


> Oh wait, the skinny neck will still bend in a good breeze and cause intense hand cramping.



Pussy. 



TemjinStrife said:


> And I bet it'll cost more than a Loomis. And possibly never even actually exist.


----------



## TimSE (May 7, 2008)




----------



## petereanima (May 7, 2008)

sparky51077 said:


> Thats cool that this might happen. Neck-thru would rock if its not to expensive.
> 
> I wanted one so bad that I built my own awhile back.




this is awesome! 

i want this one in trans black and reversed headstock.


----------



## dtrax (May 7, 2008)

As exciting as it is to have an RGA7, if it's a MAPLE neck-thru w/ mahogany wings, I think I'll have to pass. My carvin 6er is built to those specs, and I simply need a meatier sounding 7. Now, a mahogany neck-thru? I'll be the first in line.


----------



## nikt (May 7, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I hope it's Indonesian. Never thought I'd say that, but the Xiphos 7 is so fucking awesome and the price was right (and IMO plays better than the 1527). If it's a $1799.99 mediocre MIJ model then screw that.



Tak said that there is not a chance to make another Prestige model in the Fujigen factory and it will be something cheaper so I guess it will be MIK or MII


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (May 7, 2008)

sparky51077 said:


> I wanted one so bad that I built my own awhile back.


very nice work! the tune-o-matic style bridge isn't my favorite, but i love the PRS-style fake binding stripe of clear maple along the edges.


----------



## Emperoff (May 7, 2008)

noodles said:


> So, Ibanez has let Schecter own the large scale, production, non bolt-on 7-string market for how long now? And they're just _considering_ this? Something tells me it's going to have shitty pickups and cost more than a Hellraiser.



+1



TemjinStrife said:


> Oh wait, the skinny neck will still bend in a good breeze and cause intense hand cramping.
> 
> And I bet it'll cost more than a Loomis.



+2

Assuming the price tag they will have, I rather pay a little more for a KxK SII-7, which will destroy the Ibanez


----------



## darren (May 7, 2008)

I'd rather see it more like the RGA121.


----------



## Decipher (May 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see what turns out!!


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 7, 2008)

darren said:


> I'd rather see it more like the RGA121.



Blasphemy!


----------



## TimSE (May 7, 2008)

darren said:


> I'd rather see it more like the RGA121.



Must have a edge pro tho if it do
imo


----------



## FortePenance (May 7, 2008)

nikt said:


> Tak said that there is not a chance to make another Prestige model in the Fujigen factory and it will be something cheaper so I guess it will be MIK or MII



If it's packing similar features to the Xiphos (good price, brand name pickups, nice fretwork etc.) at a similar price, then Ibanez are taking steps in the right way. 

However, if the specs are maple neckthru, mahog wings... it may be a liittlee bit too similar to the xiphos.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 7, 2008)

Could be a good thing, a lot of people don't like the xiphos shape. Lets just hope it isn't an abrasive colour that only a few people will want...

In fact, make it the same colour as Brodericks.

And trem please!


----------



## Mr. S (May 7, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> In fact, make it the same colour as Brodericks.
> 
> And trem please!



 this man speaks wise words


----------



## Vegetta (May 7, 2008)

noodles said:


> So, Ibanez has let Schecter own the large scale, production, non bolt-on 7-string market for how long now? And they're just _considering_ this? Something tells me it's going to have shitty pickups and cost more than a Hellraiser.



It will still have a better neck than a hellraiser


----------



## noodles (May 7, 2008)

Vegetta said:


> It will still have a better neck than a hellraiser



That is a matter of opinion. There are a bunch of people who don't like the Ibanez neck profile. Personally, I think they took the good thing they had (the original Wizard neck), and ruined it by morphing it into a D-shape with really sharp shoulders. Modern Ibanez necks are fatiguing to play. They just cramp my thumb and wrist up.

Granted, I don't like the Hellraiser baseball bat, either. However, the Loomis is skinnier and C-shaped, much like Jackson and ESP, and I bet it will come in under the cost of this RGA7. You know, if it ever actually comes out.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 7, 2008)

Trem yes why the hell not but I want that BLUE!!!


----------



## Drew (May 7, 2008)

Blackjack>Hellraiser, simply because I'm not that big on EMG.  

Honestly, if they do release this, if it's not ungodly expensive, I'll be grabbing one and probably selling my Blackjack.


----------



## noodles (May 7, 2008)

TemjinStrife said:


> And I bet it'll cost more than a Loomis. And possibly never even actually exist.





Stitch said:


>



What, don't like the truth, Stitchy? If it comes from Japan, it probably will cost more than the Loomis, and everyone knows that Japan is as bad as Microsoft when it comes to releasing new products.

I'll bet you fifty bucks that if it comes out, it comes out three years from now, and only in black.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 7, 2008)

noodles said:


> That is a matter of opinion. There are a bunch of people who don't like the Ibanez neck profile. Personally, I think they took the good thing they had (the original Wizard neck), and ruined it by morphing it into a D-shape with really sharp shoulders. Modern Ibanez necks are fatiguing to play. They just cramp my thumb and wrist up.
> 
> Granted, I don't like the Hellraiser baseball bat, either. However, the Loomis is skinnier and C-shaped, much like Jackson and ESP, and I bet it will come in under the cost of this RGA7. You know, if it ever actually comes out.



Actually my RG's are C shaped and the S7320 I played doesn't have as square a shoulder as the RG7321's I've played. Also the XPT700's I've played are good too. They seemed to have cleaned up their act a bit but I know where you're coming from.

Anyone know why they changed to D shapes?


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 7, 2008)

noodles said:


> I'll bet you fifty bucks that if it comes out, it comes out three years from now, and only in black.



With Ibanez pickups...


----------



## loktide (May 7, 2008)

buz1701 from jemsite forum said:


>



that guitar looks amazing


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 7, 2008)

loktide said:


> that guitar looks amazing



Except for the stripe down the middle. 

If the RGA7 has one of them I will KILL Ibanez!


----------



## Vegetta (May 7, 2008)

noodles said:


> That is a matter of opinion. There are a bunch of people who don't like the Ibanez neck profile. Personally, I think they took the good thing they had (the original Wizard neck), and ruined it by morphing it into a D-shape with really sharp shoulders. Modern Ibanez necks are fatiguing to play. They just cramp my thumb and wrist up.
> 
> Granted, I don't like the Hellraiser baseball bat, either. However, the Loomis is skinnier and C-shaped, much like Jackson and ESP, and I bet it will come in under the cost of this RGA7. You know, if it ever actually comes out.



I havent tried a loomis yet but the other Schecter necks i tired  

I know its a personal preference thing


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 7, 2008)

Vegetta said:


> I havent tried a loomis yet but the other Schecter necks i tired
> 
> I know its a personal preference thing



I tried a Schecter 007 a while ago and after listening to Stitch I thought my hand was going to explode on contact but I found it playable. Not as good as any of my RGs but still good.


----------



## loktide (May 7, 2008)

the problem is that for the price ibanez probably will put on it, i'd rather get a RAN custom RGA.


----------



## technomancer (May 7, 2008)

Guys face it, the six string RGA321 was $1499, what makes you think a seven string version would be any cheaper?


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 7, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Guys face it, the six string RGA321 was $1499, what makes you think a seven string version would be any cheaper?



Because it won't be prestige? I think it would be safe to say it would be a similar price to the XPT707.


----------



## Codyyy (May 7, 2008)

I would want it to be a bolt on, personally. Ibanez AANJ is great already, the tone isn't as ice picky, and it cuts a bit of cost 

Plus if it's a neck through, chances are it will be a painted neck 

Trem? 

So in conclusion, it has almost nothing I love about Ibanez 

Also about the Loomis, I would describe the neck on mine as more of a D shape. It is very flat on the back.


----------



## Stitch (May 7, 2008)

noodles said:


> I'll bet you fifty bucks that if it comes out, it comes out three years from now, and only in black.



I honestly don't think it will, but it wouldn't surprise me too much if it did. I mean, people were clamouring for Ibanez to release a new guitar in a non-black finish, something fresh and new please, like what you used to do, Mr. Ibanez...

They bring out the Xiphos and within a year have been so inundated with "why isn't there a black one?!" that ended up releasing one. I mean, come on. When black is their most popular colour, why not? People bitch about the 1527 being blue, they bitched about the MC and VK colours being 'faggy' - what does everyone want, AAA quilt tops or some sort of psychic paint that morphs to whatever colour you want?

As for the Microsoft statement, the S7320 did come out (not quite on time, but since no date was ever given an extra year isn't that bad, and for that wait we got the ZR-7), and the RG2228 did come out on time; indeed, the reason distribution was so appalling was because they didn't make enough, thinking everyone hated black extended range instruments. Evidently they were wrong.


----------



## Ryan (May 7, 2008)

Well i'm not buying it unless it's DY with 36 frets.


----------



## Stitch (May 7, 2008)

I want "Stitch <3" inlaid on every headstock, too.


----------



## Groff (May 7, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> good god if they dont put a trem on this



Ibanez makes guitars without trems??? 

...But then again, the edge trems are some of the only ones I actually like. So


----------



## Ryan (May 7, 2008)

In all seriousness, some form of black is the safest bet for Ibanez. Most other colors are so damned subjective that releasing just one will drop sales. My guess is since it's going to be an archtop, there will be some sort of figured top. You usually dont see too many solid colors on archtops (COW7). I'd plan for this to be a trans black, or some other dark neutral color, with a thin veneer. As far as hardware, sales are usually in the hardtails, so expect that as well.


----------



## Stitch (May 7, 2008)

Ryan said:


> In all seriousness, some form of black is the safest bet for Ibanez. Most other colors are so damned subjective that releasing just one will drop sales. My guess is since it's going to be an archtop, there will be some sort of figured top. You usually dont see too many solid colors on archtops (COW7). I'd plan for this to be a trans black, or some other darker neutral color, with a thin veneer. As far as hardware, sales are usually in the hardtails, so expect that as well.



Carved top! 

It isn't a jazzbox!


----------



## Groff (May 7, 2008)

Ryan said:


> In all seriousness, some form of black is the safest bet for Ibanez. Most other colors are so damned subjective that releasing just one will drop sales. My guess is since it's going to be an archtop, there will be some sort of figured top. You usually dont see too many solid colors on archtops (COW7). I'd plan for this to be a trans black, or some other dark neutral color, with a thin veneer. As far as hardware, sales are usually in the hardtails, so expect that as well.



I think Ibanez should always make more than just black guitars, but only in addition to black. Just because some people don't want black doesn't mean that noone wants black. So complaining about the xiphos not coming in black is understandable.

But yeah, a solid color carved top would be cool, but some nice trans finishes would be nice as well. Quilt maple especially. Imagine the BCH quilt top from a hellraiser on an ibby, that would be pretty sweet IMO.


----------



## Ryan (May 7, 2008)

Yah, you know what I meant 
Edit: Oh I hope they've been taking notes on the Hellraiser finish. If Schecter can get a top on a 7 out there for that price range, you _know_ Ibanez can.


----------



## Stitch (May 7, 2008)

Especially since they use the same freaking Korean factory.

Ibanez prices are obscene on new things in the states.


----------



## Ryan (May 7, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Especially since they use the same freaking Korean factory.
> 
> Ibanez prices are obscene on new things in the states.



Exactly my point..


----------



## FortePenance (May 7, 2008)

But Ibanez prices are absolutely  over here. 

If they have one similar to the Hellraiser in specs and price but ibbified (neck profile), It should sell fairly well IMO since i know a lot of people are incompatible with Schecter necks.


----------



## Stitch (May 7, 2008)

They're fine for me in the UK, but the fact is, like it or not, the US IS the biggest market for these things and if people aren't buying them there then there's a good chance that they won't keep making them as it isn't cost effective en masse.


----------



## Ryan (May 7, 2008)

Any way you throw the dice, NT carved top Ibby 7 = purchase. Well, as long as MF gets them so i can decimate my platinum card :/ lol


----------



## noodles (May 7, 2008)

Vegetta said:


> I havent tried a loomis yet but the other Schecter necks i tired



Have you played a SC model LTD/ESP, or a Jackson COW7? The Loomis neck is very similar. That is why they are the only Schecters I would play.


----------



## FortePenance (May 7, 2008)

Stitch said:


> They're fine for me in the UK, but the fact is, like it or not, the US IS the biggest market for these things and if people aren't buying them there then there's a good chance that they won't keep making them as it isn't cost effective en masse.



That strikes me as odd, really. Ibanez releases a whole line of nice models (J-custom), but exclusive to Japan... yet their main market is the States. Naturally, it would be wiser to have these models released in the US... no?

Hmm I think I vaguely remember something about Hoshino Group deciding to keep it Japan only opposed to Ibanez the company? But why?


----------



## noodles (May 7, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I honestly don't think it will, but it wouldn't surprise me too much if it did. I mean, people were clamouring for Ibanez to release a new guitar in a non-black finish, something fresh and new please, like what you used to do, Mr. Ibanez...
> 
> They bring out the Xiphos and within a year have been so inundated with "why isn't there a black one?!" that ended up releasing one. I mean, come on. When black is their most popular colour, why not? People bitch about the 1527 being blue, they bitched about the MC and VK colours being 'faggy' - what does everyone want, AAA quilt tops or some sort of psychic paint that morphs to whatever colour you want?



Hey, I like black as much as the next guy, but I want more than just black. I think Schecter made a good move by offering black cherry flametops alongside black, because they are two color options that grab a wide market segment. Honestly, Schecter is who Ibanez should be looking at right now, because they came out of practically nowhere, cutting themselves a large chunk out of the market in the process. This should force Ibanez to innovate to compete, which is a good thing. Then maybe Schecter will start noticing that not everyone wants to play a baseball bat.


----------



## Ryan (May 7, 2008)

noodles said:


> Then maybe Schecter will start noticing that not everyone wants to play a baseball bat.



 I was about to say, it works both ways.


----------



## noodles (May 7, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Because it won't be prestige? I think it would be safe to say it would be a similar price to the XPT707.



What does prestige really mean anymore? The RG2228 is a prestige, and considering the bare bones features, it certainly is over priced. If they're going to put a carved top on the guitar, you know it is going to be in the prestige line.

When a grand buys you a Loomis with EMGs and a real Floyd, how can Ibanez hope to compete with a $1500 RGA7? That's reaching into the territory were people can simply contact a small builder instead.

If I worked for Ibanez, I'd be busy scrambling to find something to compete with the Loomis: carved trans top, trem, neck through, not basswood, and real pickups. I would then pass them out to the seven string endorsers like candy. Especially considering that their premier sevens are either overpriced basswood (Vai) or come with gaytarded inlays (Munky). I'd certainly make sure Broderick got as many of them as he wanted, since he's now with Megadeth.


----------



## Stitch (May 7, 2008)

FortePenance - Prt of it is the fact that Hoshino USA gets to choose what models they import to the UK and it goes from there. J.Customs have a slightly complex story that I honestly can't be bothered typing out right now, but catch me on MSN sometime and I'll tell you. 



noodles said:


> Hey, I like black as much as the next guy, but I want more than just black. I think Schecter made a good move by offering black cherry flametops alongside black, because they are two color options that grab a wide market segment. Honestly, Schecter is who Ibanez should be looking at right now, because they came out of practically nowhere, cutting themselves a large chunk out of the market in the process. This should force Ibanez to innovate to compete, which is a good thing. Then maybe Schecter will start noticing that not everyone wants to play a baseball bat.



I totally agree. Schecter really have come from nowhere and when you look at this forum when comprared to three years ago when I first joined the proportion of Schecter fans is much larger; indeed, I'd probably say there are now more self confessed 'Schecter fans" than Ibanez ones.

Doesn't change the fact that I won't be seen dead with one, however. 



Ryan said:


> I was about to say, it works both ways.


----------



## noodles (May 7, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I was about to say, it works both ways.



Well, I don't play Ibanez or Schecter, so I can look at it pretty objectively. If I was forced to play one of them, I'd get a Loomis and through Blackouts in it, which is as close as I could get to what I'd want to play. If Ibanez would put one of the older, comfortable neck carves on a mahogany, ash, or alder body, then it would give Schecter reason to pause.

With small builders getting more competitively priced every day, there is no reason to spend much over a grand on a production instrument. Just save up and get something far better.


----------



## noodles (May 7, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I totally agree. Schecter really have come from nowhere and when you look at this forum when comprared to three years ago when I first joined the proportion of Schecter fans is much larger; indeed, I'd probably say there are now more self confessed 'Schecter fans" than Ibanez ones.
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that I won't be seen dead with one, however.



Never say never. Tomorrow, they might come out with your next guitar. You just never know. How many people said, "I'd never play Schecter, because of those ugly fishing hook headstocks!", only to now be playing a Hellraiser?

Still, I view this all as a good thing. I want to see someone to force Ibanez to be competitive again. I know a lot of people who think their best work was in the late 80s, when they were competing with the likes of Jackson, Kramer, and ESP.


----------



## Stitch (May 7, 2008)

noodles said:


> Never say never. Tomorrow, they might come out with your next guitar. You just never know. How many people said, "I'd never play Schecter, because of those ugly fishing hook headstocks!", only to now be playing a Hellraiser?



Okay, allow me to rephrase.

Bring the Black Cherry 007 back into production with a neck profile that isn't based on the U-Bend in my toilet and I'll play one. Other than that, no. 



noodles said:


> Still, I view this all as a good thing. I want to see someone to force Ibanez to be competitive again. I know a lot of people who think their best work was in the late 80s, when they were competing with the likes of Jackson, Kramer, and ESP.



Again, I completely agree. I've been very annoyed lately with how Ibanez have fallen into the trap of resting on their laurels and allowing their name to do their work for them. While the reissued RG550's were lovely, I was concerned that this was the beginning of the end for Ibanez and a beginning of a Fender/Gibson-style era for Ibanez.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 7, 2008)

loktide said:


> the problem is that for the price ibanez probably will put on it, i'd rather get a RAN custom RGA.



you are my new best friend


----------



## Groff (May 7, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Bring the Black Cherry 007 back into production with a neck profile that isn't based on the U-Bend in my toilet and I'll play one. Other than that, no.



Get a transplant for some manly hands then, sissy.  

A Black Cherry 007 needs to be in production...


----------



## Groff (May 7, 2008)

noodles said:


> Have you played a SC model LTD/ESP, or a Jackson COW7? The Loomis neck is very similar. That is why they are the only Schecters I would play.



Is the SC model that much different than the M's or the Horizons? Because I couldn't tell a difference between my Schecter neck and my friends M-207 neck.


----------



## Anthony (May 7, 2008)

Honestly, after reading through this whole thread, I just want to play my Agile.

For the price Ibanez is mostly likely going to offer, it's not worth it.
IF the price is near Xiphos territory, I'll just get a custom Agile.


----------



## ibznorange (May 7, 2008)

I just want the goddamned bridge available as a spare part 
SRSLY!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 7, 2008)

What's so special about the bridge? Personally I think it looks like a clunkier TOM that you have to route for


----------



## ibznorange (May 7, 2008)

If i install a tom on one of my own guitars,you better believe ill be routing for it too 
not big on neck angle 

Its just so ridiculously comfortable, and it feels very uniform as you go from heavily palm muted to just barely touching the strings, and resting on the bridge. 
Its easily the most comfortable fixed bridge ive played on.
and theyre cheap. the 6 string version LISTS at $40 USD here. i just ordered one last week for 25 bucks new


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 7, 2008)

noodles said:


> What does prestige really mean anymore? The RG2228 is a prestige, and considering the bare bones features, it certainly is over priced. If they're going to put a carved top on the guitar, you know it is going to be in the prestige line.
> 
> When a grand buys you a Loomis with EMGs and a real Floyd, how can Ibanez hope to compete with a $1500 RGA7? That's reaching into the territory were people can simply contact a small builder instead.
> 
> If I worked for Ibanez, I'd be busy scrambling to find something to compete with the Loomis: carved trans top, trem, neck through, not basswood, and real pickups. I would then pass them out to the seven string endorsers like candy. Especially considering that their premier sevens are either overpriced basswood (Vai) or come with gaytarded inlays (Munky). I'd certainly make sure Broderick got as many of them as he wanted, since he's now with Megadeth.



Hey chillax man!  That's what I'm saying. If it won't be Prestige then it won't be ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Anthony (May 7, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> If i install a tom on one of my own guitars,you better believe ill be routing for it too
> not big on neck angle
> 
> Its just so ridiculously comfortable, and it feels very uniform as you go from heavily palm muted to just barely touching the strings, and resting on the bridge.
> ...



SERIOUSLY?


I love this god damn bridge.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (May 7, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I want "Stitch <3 Cock" inlaid on every headstock, too.






tbh, i cant wait for this 
please but a trem on it, PLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASE


----------



## ibznorange (May 7, 2008)

Anthony said:


> SERIOUSLY?
> 
> 
> I love this god damn bridge.



Yeah, they only come in cosmo unfortunately, but they strip really easily and plating is cheap, since they are so simple in design.
fucking amazing bridge for less than the cost of a gotoh TOM


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 7, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Yeah, they only come in cosmo unfortunately, but they strip really easily and plating is cheap, since they are so simple in design.
> fucking amazing bridge for less than the cost of a gotoh TOM



Really? I get Gotoh TOMs for $15-20.


----------



## wes225 (May 8, 2008)

it needs a trem........


----------



## soldierkahn (May 8, 2008)

RGA7 with no trem = epic phail. 

just like the Xiphos....wow, im real disappointed........again.


----------



## ibznorange (May 8, 2008)

TemjinStrife said:


> Really? I get Gotoh TOMs for $15-20.



they run $40 street around here


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 8, 2008)

flog no trem, please. If you want a trem buy a goddamn router.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 8, 2008)

Because we should all carve up a $1000+ (I'm going to assume) guitar  If you want a fixed bridge, buy a tremol-no. Or, the trem people just won't buy it, either way 

Disclaimer: I don't actually expect any hard tail guys to buy a trem guitar and tremol-no it, was just giving a counter example to make a point.


----------



## Mr. S (May 8, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> flog no trem, please. If you want a trem buy a goddamn router.



 but anyway, as much as i'd love to have an RGA with a trem in a 6 or a 7 (best new ibanez i've played in ages ) i can pretty much garante this wont have a trem so im not getting particually excited by the prospect of this guitar to be honnest. 
Whilst i do admit it is an cool concept to have another thru neck 7 i'd much prefer a bolt on, i just seem to like them more at this point in time.. but who knows, if it comes out and is a fantastic guitar, at least on par with the 6 string RGAs i may end up buying one anyway


----------



## darren (May 8, 2008)

Ibanez needs another hardtail 7 in their lineup. The current production fixed-bridge 7 is the 7321. Woo-frickin'-hoo.


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 8, 2008)

Honestly, if this came out tomorrow (based of an RGA321, decent colour finish -emerald or royal blue, for example) I'd have to buy one and BKP it. Even at a similar price to the RGA6 ~£1k, I think for a guitar I could see being my only ever 7 it'd be worth it, especially if I could part ex the Dean against it


----------



## Mr. S (May 8, 2008)

darren said:


> Ibanez needs another hardtail 7 in their lineup. The current production fixed-bridge 7 is the 7321. Woo-frickin'-hoo.



well that and the Xiphos and Apex 2, but the Xiphos is perhapse too extreme for some people whilst others my not like the korn affiliation of the Apex 2 so the RGA will fit in quite well, i do just wish that ibanez would offer options on their models ie. with trem or without trem like schecter seem to do


----------



## Aled Smith (May 8, 2008)

i cant wait but i think we need a chris broderick model tbh. + why is everyone arguing about this. Simple answer is that they should make a Trem and a non-trem model. Then they would sell more and everyone would be happy


----------



## Mr. S (May 8, 2008)

Aled Smith said:


> Simple answer is that they should make a Trem and a non-trem model. Then they would sell more and everyone would be happy



I agree, they should but the thing is unfortunately they wont


----------



## FortePenance (May 9, 2008)

I don't think it's likely to be over 1000 either since it's non Prestige.


----------



## dtrax (May 9, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> I don't think it's likely to be over 1000 either since it's non Prestige.



IMO, the price point should fall somewhere between the 7321 and the 1527 - say $700 give or take. And at that point they should drop the Apex 2 (can't imagine they've sold many of those) to make room for the RGA. But with all signs pointing toward it being a neck-thru, $700 may be a bit too low.


----------



## FortePenance (May 9, 2008)

Well, Xiphos 7s are neckthru and about 700 i think? It's likely, it's likely...


----------



## dtrax (May 9, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> Well, Xiphos 7s are neckthru and about 700 i think? It's likely, it's likely...



Good point.


----------



## Vegetta (May 9, 2008)

soldierkahn said:


> RGA7 with no trem = epic phail.
> 
> just like the Xiphos....wow, im real disappointed........again.



id rather have a hardtail - better sustain 

I do like locking tuners tho --- 


WIN or WIN


----------



## technomancer (May 9, 2008)

The Xiphos 7 is $799 - $899 depending on where you get it and if the case is included and doesn't have a figured maple top. I'll be absolutely amazed if they build this and it clocks in at below $1000. Actually I'll be really surprised if it clocks in below $1299.


----------



## Yoshi (May 10, 2008)

They should just mimic buzzes but put in dimarzios. Ill be soorley pissed if its non trem or basswood or even bolt on. There is only 1 neck through seven and like 4 bolt ons.


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 10, 2008)

If it's prestige I'll hit it, bolt on or neckthru, trem or gibraltar


----------



## Sepultorture (May 10, 2008)

one thing is for sure, the divide is clearly with hardtail vs. trem


----------



## TimSE (May 10, 2008)

id like to point out that Tremol-no's are alot less expesive and easyer that routers


----------



## Mr. S (May 10, 2008)

TimSE said:


> id like to point out that Tremol-no's are alot less expesive and easyer that routers



ah yes but from ibanez's perspective hardtails are much cheaper to produce than guitars with trems (as far as i can tell) 

although to be honest, as much as the idea of this guitar should excite me i know it'll just fall short of my expectations


----------



## nikt (May 10, 2008)

I would like to point that guitar with trem plus tremol-no is still not a fixed bridge guitar


----------



## Sepultorture (May 10, 2008)

nikt said:


> I would like to point that guitar with trem plus tremol-no is still not a fixed bridge guitar



indeed

i don't want a guitar with a blocked bridge. you will still have a trem, a locking nut, and routes in the body that i don't want.

i like as little routing on my guitars as is possible. so it costs to have a custom route done and have a locking nut and trem installed, so.

you can't very well do the reverse, and telling me to get a tremol-no doesn't erase the fact that i have a big honkin bridge, cavity routes front and back, and screws going though my headstock for the locking nut.

so my vote is still hard tail.


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 10, 2008)

glad to see someone else shares the same ideas


----------



## FortePenance (May 11, 2008)

I think they're looking to go hardtail as well so they don't need to pay a royalty to Floyd Rose either.


----------



## cyril v (May 11, 2008)

nikt said:


> I would like to point that guitar with trem plus tremol-no is still not a fixed bridge guitar



dont parker guitars have something similar to a tremel-no as standard? I've never played one but thats what i got from a conversation with a friend.


----------



## nikt (May 11, 2008)

The old ones had something like that, I'm not sure how the new trem works on them


----------



## Aled Smith (May 11, 2008)

i may be happy with a hardtail but id like something like a JPM non locking trem then everyone gets what they want. A whammy and a bridge which is easy to fix. Also i think locking tuners should be in order. 
Thing is guys Ibanez cant see what we all want... A FUCKING CHRIS BRODERICK SIGNATURE, id literally sell all my guitars for that.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 11, 2008)

Aled Smith said:


> i may be happy with a hardtail but id like something like a JPM non locking trem then everyone gets what they want. A whammy and a bridge which is easy to fix. Also i think locking tuners should be in order.
> Thing is guys Ibanez cant see what we all want... A FUCKING CHRIS BRODERICK SIGNATURE, id literally sell all my guitars for that.



a trem is a trem is a trem, they all have different hardware in em, but it's still routed wood.

i'd be absolutely glad to get a hardtail. and if you want a trem so bad.

get a luthier to do it, or learn to do it yourself, it's easier to mod. can't undo what is already routed.

vive la hardtail


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 11, 2008)

Aled Smith said:


> i may be happy with a hardtail but id like something like a JPM non locking trem then everyone gets what they want. A whammy and a bridge which is easy to fix. Also i think locking tuners should be in order.
> Thing is guys Ibanez cant see what we all want... A FUCKING CHRIS BRODERICK SIGNATURE, id literally sell all my guitars for that.



I think a Broderick sig would bankrupt most of this website...or at least provoke the ultimate selling frenzy...

either way, I'm with you, I've sold off about £2500 worth of axes and I'm looking to sell another ~£1k worth just on the pretense that it could happen!


----------



## Lucky Seven (May 11, 2008)

Sepultorture said:


> indeed
> 
> i don't want a guitar with a blocked bridge. you will still have a trem, a locking nut, and routes in the body that i don't want.
> 
> ...


----------



## ledzep4eva (May 18, 2008)

YouTube - Chris Broderick - Nevermore rehearsal 7/29/07

God that guitar's fit.

An RGA321 in a 7 would be so sweet.


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2008)

If they had done a neckthru that wasn't basswood, I might have been interested. As it stands now, the Agile custom I'll be getting is neckthru and mahogany for $600.


----------



## Aled Smith (May 18, 2008)

Rick said:


> If they had done a neckthru that wasn't basswood, I might have been interested. As it stands now, the Agile custom I'll be getting is neckthru and mahogany for $600.



to be honest mate, id wait and see what this whole fuss is about cause an ibby would be much better than agile imo. + if this does actually come out it could be awsome


----------



## Coobanez (May 18, 2008)

^That's my plan man, I'm waitin for this before buying somethin new. It's just gonna be new amp and gear buying until then


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2008)

Aled Smith said:


> to be honest mate, id wait and see what this whole fuss is about cause an ibby would be much better than agile imo. + if this does actually come out it could be awsome



I agree but I doubt it would be $600.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 26, 2008)

Stitch said:


> They bring out the Xiphos and within a year have been so inundated with "why isn't there a black one?!" that ended up releasing one. I mean, come on. When black is their most popular colour, why not? People bitch about the 1527 being blue, they bitched about the MC and VK colours being 'faggy' - what does everyone want, AAA quilt tops or some sort of psychic paint that morphs to whatever colour you want?



+10,000,000.

I was the ONLY person that fucking liked Green Chameleon. Everyone was like aw fuck why isnt it black this is a metal guitar black black blalalallallaalal. It was frustrating and I can totally see where Ibanez is coming from. I also LOVE the Royal Blue of the 1527, I don't even play 7's and I have a pic of it on my computer desktop. not sure what other color...FLIP FLOP PURPLE, hell yes. I seem to like the gay colors....

That being said, the only thing drawing me away from a Xiphos is the trem and rosewood fretboards. Ibanez *NEEDS* ebony fretboards. Trem I can get over.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 26, 2008)

So... This thing in production yet?







/sarcasm.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 26, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> +10,000,000.
> 
> I was the ONLY person that fucking liked Green Chameleon. Everyone was like aw fuck why isnt it black this is a metal guitar black black blalalallallaalal. It was frustrating and I can totally see where Ibanez is coming from. I also LOVE the Royal Blue of the 1527, I don't even play 7's and I have a pic of it on my computer desktop. not sure what other color...FLIP FLOP PURPLE, hell yes. I seem to like the gay colors....
> 
> That being said, the only thing drawing me away from a Xiphos is the trem and rosewood fretboards. Ibanez *NEEDS* ebony fretboards. Trem I can get over.



i'm with you man, black guitars are pretty boring. i at least need some kind of burst to black for me to be interested...


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 26, 2008)

hell if i don't like the colour of my guitar i can always get it sanded and repainted by a pro

it's the possibility of a trem that i dread

and i'm rather sick and tired of their basswood bodies and bolt on necks, it get old after a while, fuck it's already too fuckin old


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 26, 2008)

Sepultorture said:


> hell if i don't like the colour of my guitar i can always get it sanded and repainted by a pro
> 
> it's the possibility of a trem that i dread
> 
> and i'm rather sick and tired of their basswood bodies and bolt on necks, it get old after a while, fuck it's already too fuckin old



I hear you man! Repainted b a pro indeed... sims Custom Chameleon?!


----------



## Celiak (Aug 26, 2008)

None of their neck thru body guitars are basswood as far as I know. As far as tremolos go I think it would be better without one, but for purely selfish reasons. It would actually supplement their line up better if it had a tremolo because there is always the Xiphos if you want a fixed bridge.

Although if there was a lot of people that didn't buy a xiphos because of the shape but wanted the specs it might be a good idea.

With Jackson coming out with a 7 string soloist they might have a good bit of compitition so they better make it a good guitar.


----------



## ibznorange (Aug 26, 2008)

Celiak said:


> None of their neck thru body guitars are basswood as far as I know. As far as tremolos go I think it would be better without one, but for purely selfish reasons. It would actually supplement their line up better if it had a tremolo because there is always the Xiphos if you want a fixed bridge.
> 
> Although if there was a lot of people that didn't buy a xiphos because of the shape but wanted the specs it might be a good idea.
> 
> With Jackson coming out with a 7 string soloist they might have a good bit of compitition so they better make it a good guitar.



the original rgt42 from 02 had basswood wings


----------



## Variant (Aug 26, 2008)

TimSE said:


> id like to point out that Tremol-no's are alot less expesive and easyer that routers



Agreed, besides the fact that a lot of fixed bridge guys prefer blocked double-lockers because it acts as a huge tone/sustain bock, hence the fixed edge bridges. Don't like it, block it.  I, personally, wouldn't even begin to consider an RGA if it didn't have an edge on it.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 26, 2008)

^Well that is only if you block it properly. Throwing a tremelo on there doesn't make it a huge sustain block. However if you decide to put wood blocks in there and do a nice little laminate like I did on my friends prs then the trem block acts like a huge sustain block.

Seriously though block that shit off with wood (on both sides)if you aren't going to use it. It makes sustain so much better than tremelno.


----------



## Rick (Aug 26, 2008)

Last I'd talked to Dino about it, Tak was gonna present it to the Ibanez brass. 

I should probably ask him about it next time I hear from him.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 26, 2008)

Tak did present it to them. Unfortunately at this point in time they haven't decided to put it into production yet.

Seriously though if they did they'd have a lot of serious buyers for that guitar since the number one complaint against Ibanez is the overuse of basswood.


----------



## Codyyy (Aug 26, 2008)

I wish this guitar was coming out already.


----------



## Rick (Aug 26, 2008)

^


----------



## wes225 (Aug 26, 2008)

so is it actually confirmed that it WILL be made or what?


----------



## Rick (Aug 26, 2008)

No confirmation yet.


----------



## wes225 (Aug 26, 2008)

Rick said:


> No confirmation yet.


YOU KNOOOoooowwww

they could just open the LACS for public and we wouldnt have to bitch n moan for them to make a cool model...


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2008)

That would be lovely.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Aug 27, 2008)

^yeah...not gonna happen. They're pricks like that.


----------



## nikt (Aug 27, 2008)

wes225 said:


> YOU KNOOOoooowwww
> 
> they could just open the LACS for public and we wouldnt have to bitch n moan for them to make a cool model...



would you order a custom Ibby for 5k $$ or more??


----------



## wes225 (Aug 27, 2008)

nikt said:


> would you order a custom Ibby for 5k $$ or more??


yes...yes i would....

or get a RAN that says "Ibaran" on the stock in text that makes it look like somebody spray painted over the ibanez logo


----------



## El Caco (Aug 27, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> That being said, the only thing drawing me away from a Xiphos is the trem and rosewood fretboards. Ibanez *NEEDS* ebony fretboards. Trem I can get over.



I agree that Ibanez needs ebony fretboards but an ebony fretboard on a Xiphos would make me dislike it even more I imagine.



dtrax said:


> As exciting as it is to have an RGA7, if it's a MAPLE neck-thru w/ mahogany wings, I think I'll have to pass. My carvin 6er is built to those specs, and I simply need a meatier sounding 7. Now, a mahogany neck-thru? I'll be the first in line.



 I'll be very upset if the RGA7 is a maple neckthrough as my two favourite Ibanez shapes would be made from materials that I just can not enjoy.


----------



## Solstafir (Aug 27, 2008)

I seriously doubt that Ibanez will release a Prestige RGA 7 as a neck-through. If suc ha thing happened retail prices would compete the current Universe. 
As a Prestige, I'm 90% certain it will be a bolt on (i kinda prefer it, tbh) and priced higher than the 1527 at the ballpark of $1400-$1600.

Non-Prestige talk, maaaaybe it will be a neck-thru, in the lines of a Xiphos, although i cannot accept the idea of an mahogany neck-thru. I always felt like alder was better fitted for doing neck-thrus (Still dreaming of 5 piece reverse h'stock maple bubinga neck-through alder RG body with an Edge-7 and Duncans, but then i kinda woke up..  )


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 27, 2008)

why? I think a guitar like the Xiphos deserved to have an ebony fretboard it goes well with metal both finally and visually. I'm still not sure why ibanez refuses to use ebony in fretboards.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 27, 2008)

great another reverse headstock idea, here comes the 80's again LOL.

that aside, i could give a shit if it was prestige, i'd rather see a neck through 7 RGA, i've seen enough bolt ons and the only neck through 7 RG shapes i see are LACS.

as for the trem discussion, blocking off a trem is not going to give it the exact tonal quality that a string through TOM bridge would give, expensive to route maybe, but for those that HATE trems with a passion, blocked or not, you can't undo what is already done.

i can look past things like reverse head stocks and paint, and heck ibanez might even consider a basswood-less guitar for once if theres enough interest in something with mahogany or alder, hopefully mahogany. but a trem turns me right off of guitars, i want something simple i can just pull it through, turn it up on the peg and tune, and away i go.

like i said, paint can be removed, trem cavities can be routed, thats what modding is all about.

really it doesn't matter i'm still getting my custom in a couple years and it will be EXACTLY what i want. if ibby releases an RGA 7 neckthrough with no trem then i will be all over that too, if not, i have my custom still to look forward too.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 27, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> why? I think a guitar like the Xiphos deserved to have an ebony fretboard it goes well with metal both finally and visually. I'm still not sure why ibanez refuses to use ebony in fretboards.


 

Eh tak talked about it a long time ago on jemsite. Something to do with Ebony's proneness to warping or something along those lines 

I don't know. Though it seems it's pretty doubtful we'll ever see a non sig guitar with an ebony board. And even that's a stretch. (though they'll use ebony on accoustics and jazz guitars.) GB 10 for example has an ebony board.


----------



## Coobanez (Aug 27, 2008)

want...but I need $ at that time of year as well  Goddamnit


----------



## Shaman (Aug 27, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> Eh tak talked about it a long time ago on jemsite. Something to do with Ebony's proneness to warping or something along those lines



And ebony is a lot more expensive than rosewood, so I think Ibanez is keeping the costs down.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm telling you, if Ibanez make this without a trem I'll flip out. It's the ONLY reason I didn't buy the XPT707. Seriously, I could've handled saving a bit more.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 27, 2008)

Shaman said:


> And ebony is a lot more expensive than rosewood, so I think Ibanez is keeping the costs down.



Jackson, Schecter, and many other companies have no problem getting it on similar priced guitars. Hell, Schecter puts it on 700$ guitars. Rondo puts it on 400$ guitars.


----------



## atimoc (Aug 27, 2008)

I could definitely see myself buying an RGA7, whether it has a trem or not. I'm not holding my breath for the announcement though, Ibanez has their hands full producing black basswood sixers in Indonesia


----------



## thefadedline (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll definately buy this if they end up making it. But I was considering getting a custom RGA style 7 made in the future if they don't.


----------



## El Caco (Aug 28, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> why? I think a guitar like the Xiphos deserved to have an ebony fretboard it goes well with metal both finally and visually. I'm still not sure why ibanez refuses to use ebony in fretboards.



The reason I dislike it is because it sounds shrill, swapping the smooth warm rosewood fretboard for a crisp bright ebony one is just going to exaggerate what I don't like about it's tone. IMO if it had an ebony fretboard you may as well lose the neck pickup because it's pretty much a one trick pony.

I'm actually liking rosewood a lot more these days than I did in the past, I think it's a better match for basswood than ebony or maple but then I hate basswood. I can also understand why Ibanez would use rosewood with a maple neck but it would be nice to have the ebony option with a mahogany body as I think the ones I have would be just about perfect with ebony.

I know people keep calling the Xiphos a mahogany body but it's misleading to think of it like that, it's a maple guitar with mahogany wings (and that's only if it is real mahogany which I doubt).


----------



## Shaman (Aug 28, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Jackson, Schecter, and many other companies have no problem getting it on similar priced guitars. Hell, Schecter puts it on 700$ guitars. Rondo puts it on 400$ guitars.



Yep, but ebony boards on "budget" guitars is a pretty new phenomenom. I remember when basically ALL of the lower end models had rosewood boards no matter what guitar. 

Jackson, ESP, etc. they all had ebony boards on the higher end guitars and rosewood boards on the lower end ones.

But like you said it has changed and ebony boards can now be found on cheaper models as well. Ibanez however...

But this is only my opinion and I don't claim that it is the universal truth


----------



## Drew (Aug 28, 2008)

Ebony is more expensive than rosewoood, true, but not THAT much more. A luthier can probably chime in with some hard figures, but for the raw materials I want to say you add something like $10 in cost by going with ebony. Maybe the machining costs are higher too or something, but I don't know. 

I think it's just more that this is what Ibanez is known for these days - basswood guitars with rosewood boards. I mean, how many ebony board Fenders do you see? It's not a cost thing for them, it's just that the traditional Fender sound is either maple or rosewood. 

Myself, I'd love to see a maple board from Ibanez, but I'm not holding my breath either.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 28, 2008)

also most guitar companies don't get the high grade ebony that most people would gun for on customs. if you wanted high grade BLACKEST ebony they can find, then your talking some cash.


----------

